# free flame box elder tree



## davduckman2010 (Oct 29, 2014)

got a call from a woman a few towns over . wanted to know if I wanted this tree on her property . stop by there on the way home took some pics. shes paying 1600.00 to have it plucked with a crane out of her back yard. its big narly funky and leaning over a garage, she had a log cut off it a few years ago and showed me the pic. it had major a red explosion in the core on out . so the crane is supposed to drop it right on the trailor i just so happen to leave there the day before and the price is right FREE . she just wants a slab or something off of it . I told her that wood is useless to lumber yards and smells when you burn it , but guys like me could do something with it

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 29, 2014)

Can't wait to see the end cuts.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 29, 2014)

me neither bud she saw my stuff on craigslist and called . she just didn't want it to go to waste to the tree co . I climbed up a bit to check for hollow found a couple small burls . but it has interesting shape to it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2014)

A nice size box of chocolate for ya there gump . . .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> A nice size box of chocolate for ya there gump . . .


I luvs me some chocolate


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2014)

Free- Thanks Duck- I may not call you a plumber anymore if you are that generous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 29, 2014)

free I meant free shipping you haven't seen the price yet

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 29, 2014)

Will it have a burl root?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> free I meant free shipping you haven't seen the price yet




DERN plumbers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome score Duck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 1, 2014)

Good thing you are the benefactor of someone else's hard work extracting that tree! Congrats!!! Looking forward to seeing the flame! Chuck


----------

